# Ontario PNP Employment reference letter



## SK_AUS (Feb 19, 2015)

Hello Everyone,

I got an invite from Ontario and I need to apply for PNP. Here is my problem:

1. I have employment reference from my last employer about 4-5 months old, the only piece missing in it is my annual salary (I can provide pay slips for that).
2. I am only 2 months old in my new organization, and my employer doesn't provide letter with all the details of the job. I can produce a letter from HR which says I work there, my job title, permanent, my annual income but no job duties.

Would these letters be sufficient? What are my options? 

Thanks for the help in advance.

-
Regards,
SK


----------

